# Champions league 23-24 April



## OddsPoster (Apr 14, 2013)

Football » International Clubs » UEFA Champions League  
Closes  1 X 2  
23 Apr 21:45 Bayern Munich - Barcelona FC 2.55 3.40 2.80 +171  
24 Apr 21:45 Borussia Dortmund - Real Madrid 2.80 3.20 2.70 +156


----------



## HowToBet (Apr 22, 2013)

BAYERN MUNCIH V BARCELONA PREDICTIONS

Semi-final week in the Champions League gives us some mouth-watering ties between arguably the 4 best club sides in the World.  In our first match on Tuesday run away league winners from Germany and Spain take the field when Bayern Munich host Barcelona in the first leg of their semi-final.

Bayern Munich have already clinched the German Bundesliga title and have a 20 point lead over rivals Borussia Dortmund.  Their domination has been complete this year and they have put together 13 straight wins in the league, just astonishing consistency.  In the Champions League they got to this stage after an easy tie against Juventus in the quarter finals.  2-0 wins both home and away saw Bayern through with little trouble and with their domestic league already won they can focus all attention on this tie.

Barcelona are 13 points clear at the top of la liga and have won 5 of their last 6 matches.  Their form might not be as dominant as Bayern’s but any side who are 13 points clear of Real Madrid have had a fantastic season and they well deserve to regain their title.  In the quarter finals Barcelona faced a very tough PSG side and we saw two very close games.  The first leg in Paris finished 2-2 after PSG’s injury time equaliser stopped a likely Barcelona win.  Barcelona went into the second leg at home as big favourites but PSG made it very tough for them and they went behind to a Javier Pastore goal in the 50th minute.  Barcelona never panic in such situations though and they got the goal they need through Pedro with 20 minutes remaining and held on for an away goals win.  The match was much closer than most people thought but with Messi playing around 75 minutes of the 180 total they were always going to struggle.

That is the big talking point for the match, how fit will Messi be?  He sat out Barcelona’s weekend win over Levante and should be fit enough to start here but will he be effective if he is not at 100%?  Bayern will be without Toni Kroos who is out for the season.

BAYERN MUNICH – BARCELONA BETTING TIPS

Bayern will know they need to take a lead into the second leg if they hope to go through so will be pushing hard for the wi here. Barcelona will be happy keeping the game low scoring and looking to pick up a goal if the chance presents itself, I expect them to play deeper than usual and look to not allow Bayern to break forward quickly.

I think the best bet here is on the Draw which is available at 3.50 with Betsson.


----------



## HowToBet (Apr 22, 2013)

BORUSSIA DORTMUND V REAL MADRID PREDICTIONS

The second Champions League semi-final is just as exciting a prospect as the first and sees the two defending Champions from Germany and Spain take the field for a place in the Champions League final in London at the end of May.

Borussia Dortmund have won the last 2 Bundesliga titles but have lost out this year to rivals Bayern Munich.  Munich have been unstoppable in the league this year with a 20 point lead at the top so Dortmund will have to settle for 2nd place and hope they can book a place in the Champions League final to make up for it!  In the quarter final they played a Malaga side that they were expected to dominate but things weren’t that easy.  The first leg saw a 0-0 draw in Spain and Dortmund were expected to dominate the return leg in Germany.  An 82nd minute goal from Malaga giving them a 2-1 lead looked to have ended things but injury time can often give us some magic.  First a goal from Marco Reus in the 91st minute, which still wouldn’t be enough for Dortmund but they pushed forward again and in the 93rd minute got a controversial winner from Felipe Santana, who was offside.  Malaga complained bitterly after the match but the result won’t change and Dortmund take their place in for this Champions League semi-final.

Madrid are also going to lose their domestic title this season with Barcelona 13 points ahead of them in la liga.  This takes the pressure off Madrid though and allows them to concentrate on this fixture rather than domestic games.  In the quarter finals Madrid easily won the first leg 3-0 at home to Galatasaray but suffered a scare in the second leg where they were 3-1 down going into the late stages but managed to score again to ease the pressure. 

These clubs met in the group stages of this seasons Champions League and Dortmund got the better of the matches.  The first match in Germany was won 2-1 by Dortmund then the second game in Madrid finished 2-2 with Madrid equalising in the last minute.

BORUSSIA DORTMUND – REAL MADRID BETTING TIPS

Dortmund need to put in a solid performance here as winning the second leg will be a big ask.  They would happily take a 1 goal lead here I feel so will not be pushing all out attacking but will still be keen to get forward and get goals.

I think the best bet here is on a Dortmund home win.  You can this at 2.80 with bet365 which is a top price.


----------



## PunterAssist (Apr 22, 2013)

Bayern Munich have won 18 of their last 19 matches in all competitions, with the solitary defeat coming against Arsenal in the Champions League round of 16 second leg.

Bayern Munich have lost just one of 20 previous home encounters against Spanish opponents (W14, D5, L1).

Bayern have won three of their six previous meetings with Barcelona in European competition (W3, D2, L1).

Barcelona have only won two of their last eight away games across all competitions (W2, D4, L2).

Champions League - Bayern Munich v Barcelona - Bayern Munich To Win Or Draw 'Double Chance' - 1.37 (Ladbrokes)

Facebook


----------



## Freespins (Apr 23, 2013)

Sbobet Sportsbook

*Champion League Semi-finals : Bayern Munchen vs Barcelona*

Bayern Munchen - Barcelona Clash in the Champions League

It doesn't get any better than this football fans. In case you've been living under a rock lately, the semi - finals of the 2012 - 13 UEFA Champions League is set as the European tournament's final four have been finally determined after months and months of intense action on the pitches of the grandest stage that European football can offer.

And this year, we have quite the group because for the semi - finals of this season's display of European champions, we have arguably one of the finest quartets ever assembled to make up the tournament's final foursome, with each of them very capable of winning it all.

We have FC Bayern Munchen, the newly - crowned Germany Bundesliga title holders and last year's runners - up for the European Cup; FC Barcelona, this season's runaway table leaders of the Spanish La Liga; Borussia Dortmund, the champions of German football's top flight of the last two seasons; and Real Madrid, the most successful club in the history of the prestigious UEFA Champions League tournament.






On April 24 and 25, the competition's final four will resume their campaign for this year's European Cup as FC Barcelona pay FC Bayern Munchen a visit at the Allianz Arena before Borussia Dortmund play hosts to Real Madrid at Signal Iduna Park the following day. And in case you haven't noticed it yet, the semi - finals of the 2012 - 13 UEFA Champions League will be kicking off in style in Germany where we will get started with a huge clash between the two favourites to win the European tournament as the new title holders of the Germany Bundesliga take on the current kings of the Spanish Primera Liga.

FC Bayern Munchen, listed by SBOBET.com at *2.32 to beat FC Barcelona in the first leg of their semi - final meeting in the UEFA Champions League on April 24, are probably the hottest side in the sport today with the way they literally blasted away everybody in the top flight of German football to win the 23rd Germany Bundesliga title in the history of their club.

They did it in convincing fashion too as Bayern Munchen managed to clinch the championship with still more than a few games to spare to send a message to their heated rivals and champions of the German league of the last two seasons, Borussia Dortmund. The FCB were determined to put on a show this year after Dortmund superseded them as Bundesliga champions, twice. And by the looks of things, it looks like they are not slowing down just yet.

Playing out their last campaign under head coach Jupp Heynckes, who is stepping away from football once this season is over, Bayern Munchen continue to make sure they can give their retiring manager a fitting farewell before Pep Guardiola, who ironically enough is the former play - caller from the sidelines of the very side they'll be facing in the Champions League semi - finals, takes over the club. And after having already won the Bundesliga title this season, the German football giants now set their sights on winning the Champions League as they look ahead of their semi - final encounter with Barcelona.

''Bayern versus Barcelona - giants are meeting in the Champions League. It will be huge task for us playing against this team, who have been enthusing and also dominating European football with their imaginative and creative football for the past for years,'' FC Bayern Munchen head coach Jupp Heynckes said. ''I have always got good results against them with my team in Spain, for instance with Athletic Bilbao I beat them twice in Barcelona. I am looking forward to two magic football nights.''






FC Barcelona, listed by SBOBET.com at *3.00 to beat FC Bayern Munchen on April 24, head into fixture as the runaway table leaders of the Spanish Primera Liga this season, and with the La Liga title already in the bag, you just know they would be in a very similar mindset as the new Germany Bundesliga title holders ahead of their clash and would love to end their campaign with the European Cup as well.

''I am looking forward to the games. That's the team that has been the most successful over the past few years. It will be extremely difficult and very exciting. I can remember our last two games, it was our Waterloo in Barcelona. It is a chance for us to show that Bayern got better since 2009 and we can compete with the best teams again,'' Bayern Munchen chairman Karl - Heinz Rummenigge said, referring to the debilitating 4 - 0 loss they suffered in the first - leg of their UEFA Champions League quarter - final encounter in Barcelona back in 2009 that ultimately led to their elimination from the competition. ''It will be an interesting competition between Bundesliga and Primara Division. There is no clear favourite in both draws."

''A nice draw - the 2013 Spanish champions against the 2013 German champions - that's a top match. For the third time in four years we have reached the semi - finals and meet Barcelona at eye - level,'' Bayern Munchen defender Philipp Lahm said. ''Our chances of advancing to the London final are 50/50. It will be an interesting duel between two top teams. Everyone can look forward to them.''

Bet on this match - up between FC Bayern Munchen and FC Barcelona in the 2012 - 13 UEFA Champions League semi - finals now at SBOBET.com, the only place in online betting where one wallet means endless possibilities and never-ending fun.

*All odds shown are correct at time of writing


----------



## Betting Forum (Apr 23, 2013)

FreeSpins, you cant put direct links in the article, this is direct advertising which we do not allow, we allow links in signature to your site. I will let your post this time, but pease follow the rules in your next posts.


----------



## BgFutbol (Apr 25, 2013)

I am speachless, Borussia and Bayern were just fantastic!
Barca doesnt have a chance to qualify, but I am happy for Bayern, the best team in the world right now.


----------

